# First Lathe



## Youngbuck20 (May 5, 2013)

I was just wondering what your thoughts are about this little piece of equipment for a beginner. http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/jml-1014i-10-x14-indexing-mini-lathe/708375 Is it too small? Is it too much to spend on my first lathe? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## qweesdraw (May 6, 2013)

Youngbuck20 said:


> I was just wondering what your thoughts are about this little piece of equipment for a beginner. http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/jml-1014i-10-x14-indexing-mini-lathe/708375 Is it too small? Is it too much to spend on my first lathe? Any advice would be appreciated.



Youngbuck20 : I own one and love it!
Ask yourself what you plan to turn? 
If baseball bats or large stair spindles it is not the lathe for you.
It will do pens,bottle stoppers,honey dippers,bowls ect.
Grizzly copied this lathe for less$,a Jet will hold it's value.(Grizzly makes good stuff also).
As i recall both lathes are Taiwan made.
H8259 10" x 18" Bench-Top Wood Lathe
Have you tried Pawn shops,CL or Ebay?
Found mine @ a pawn shop at a great price.
If i were to go new i would go Grizzly (never used one),it has a longer bed and about $200 less.
$200 will buy you a good set of scews,gouges and lathe parts..
I own a Grizzly table saw it has held up well.
Mark


----------



## john taliaferro (May 7, 2013)

yep nice little lathe ,mine has the extension and stand but the stand was flexey tell i welded a support from the head stock mount down to the tip of the back leg ,and made two heavy maple slabs on the cross piece . I use big black trays from lowes to catch tools and chips . Its got vacuum chuck, and two vickmark 100 chucks . Used


----------



## Youngbuck20 (May 7, 2013)

qweesdraw said:


> H8259 10" x 18" Bench-Top Wood Lathe
> Mark


Oh me likely! I believe you just saved me $200 sir! Ive done the ebay n kijiji (canadian CL) and its never turned out so swell, and after shipping I usually end up spending more anyways.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (May 7, 2013)

john taliaferro said:


> yep nice little lathe ,mine has the extension and stand but the stand was flexey tell i welded a support from the head stock mount down to the tip of the back leg ,and made two heavy maple slabs on the cross piece . I use big black trays from lowes to catch tools and chips . Its got vacuum chuck, and two vickmark 100 chucks . Used


Does that mean your sellin your rig? lol


----------



## qweesdraw (May 7, 2013)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Oh me likely! I believe you just saved me $200 sir! Ive done the ebay n kijiji (canadian CL) and its never turned out so swell, and after shipping I usually end up spending more anyways.


 Let us know how you like it!
Check EBAY/CL for some Delta chisels (made by Robert Sorby),i found a set on CL for $50 a good starter set.(new a set of 5 is $200)
You can also grind down old dull files to make tools make your own handles for them now also.(youtube wood lathe handle).
Hope i didn't steer you wrong,Grizzly makes some pretty good stuff.
Mark
P.S. As i said before follow Captain Eddie in you tube!,he has forgotten more than most know!AWESOME


----------



## john taliaferro (May 27, 2013)

Files make bad tools because they are to brittle ,they tend to shatter sending slivers . Get a face shield now and ware it . look on cl nice hi speed tools are cheep because of the availability of the new carbide tools . I couldn't sell it we take um to the park ,and fair and turn tops for kids . Look up bowls for breast . Mike is from up their .


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok update. I just got this for the wheels off my truck! View attachment 307704
View attachment 307705
View attachment 307706
it's a Rockford wood master 5 in 1. Looks to be like it needs a tailstock? What do you guys think?


----------



## shootingarts (Aug 25, 2013)

*ought to get you started!*



Youngbuck20 said:


> Ok update. I just got this for the wheels off my truck!





Should be enough to get your feet wet! I don't know anything about that one but looking at the pictures it seems you do have a tailstock, a bit unconventional looking but if the point on that foot plate lines up with the spindle center you are in business! 

If you start turning bowls and vessels you will probably fall in love with that sliding headstock that lets you work from the foot of the lathe. The round tube lathes usually get knocked for a lack of stiffness but this one with four tubes might be better. Doubt it is too limber until you get too ambitious turning larger out of balance blanks and sometimes any lathe isn't stiff enough for the job. Learn, enjoy, might want to look up the AAW website and see if you have a local chapter. 

Nice deal!

Hu


----------



## ScottinNJ (Sep 20, 2013)

*This is a great 1st lathe*

"Harbor Freight Item #65345" This is pretty much identical to the one Grizzly sells. On sale right now and using the 20% off coupon found online it can be had for $160. I bought one a few years ago as a back-up lathe and I absolutely love it! Thought I would mention it for anyone else looking to get into wood turning.


----------

